# RIP Jim Kelly (May 5, 1946 - June 29, 2013)



## Stickgrappler (Jun 30, 2013)

The martial arts world as well as the movies world has lost a martial artist/actor/cultural icon.

Jim Kelly passed away yesterday.

My deepest condolences to his loved ones, friends, associates and students.

He is in Heaven now training with Bruce Lee.

RIP Jim Kelly


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2013)

.


----------



## granfire (Jul 1, 2013)

.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jul 1, 2013)

.


----------

